
Show HN: I made a website to help you track the conronavirus outbreak - 1hakr
https://visalist.io/emergency/coronavirus
======
1hakr
Last week i was trying to find information on corona virus and its spread but
as its distributed with different agencies, it was becoming difficult everyday
to get a complete sense of whats happening. So i thought of building a website
which aggregates the different sources of data and lets you stay on top of
this global pandemic. It took me 24 hours to build and it now ready. I thought
it will be very useful as i feel lot of us want to track this and stay
vigilant. You can get the latest toll numbers for the Novel Coronavirus
epidemic, see affected regions, stats, casualties and more. Its data is
collected from WHO and other government agencies and updated everyday.

[https://visalist.io/emergency/coronavirus](https://visalist.io/emergency/coronavirus)

------
mattbgates
Very neat on how you made this. Reminds me of the spread of a zombie virus,
though a lot more would now be dead. I mean undead.

Also, you're missing Israel stats, which is 15 infected. Although if you're
tracking by "in-country" stats, then I understand, as they were on a cruise
ship in other territory.

~~~
1hakr
Thanks mate. Yes currently its primarily in which country physically the
people are infected.

------
totaldude87
Nice representation of data (however terrifying it may be) and nice overall
site !

[https://visalist.io/](https://visalist.io/)

------
shekhardesigner
What's the source of data? I have been trying to track my country (Nepal) but
no luck and you seem to have the data about us. Can you share data source
details?

